# Woodstock and surrounds Thursday, April 10th, Taco Mac (Hwy 92/575) 7pm



## NOYDB (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok, getting this back on track and easier for all to see.

Come one, come all. Bring the family.


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll be there Harry!  Maybe I'l bring the family.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll be there Harry!  Maybe I'l bring the family.



At least bring the little man, *HE* at least can help me out with the wings.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 6, 2008)

i will be there


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 7, 2008)

who else landon youand kenny in i know you just eat lunch with us


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 7, 2008)

This Thursday Bro


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Apr 8, 2008)

*woodstock area*

Do yall ever get together for supper at a nice place to eat then take in some bowling? That sounds fun


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 8, 2008)

we havent ate at the bowling alley yet but hey bring it up on the next weekend and we will vote on it but (dont talk bad about taco mac Kenny gets mad )


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 8, 2008)

riden said:


> Do yall ever get together for supper at a nice place to eat then take in some bowling? That sounds fun



we get enough entertainment without paying... 
RATTLER dances 
OutFishHim eats dessert 
KennyJr .... (ya'll can fill in the blank on that one) 
hicktownboy dresses in the "correct" attire


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 8, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Hmmm.. "nice place", then bowling???  Yea, I can see it now... Dressed to 'the 9's' to go to Pano's and Paul's, then to the bowling alley!



We could always go roller skating too... 
What say you RATTLER??


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 8, 2008)

DUDE ROLLER SKATING I AM THERE but i am thinking ruth chris  or waffle house then some bowling would be cool landon you and kenny in or what lets plan it 
i told you guys not to talk bad about taco mac it would happen


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 8, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> DUDE ROLLER SKATING I AM THERE but i am thinking ruth chris  or waffle house then some bowling would be cool landon you and kenny in or what lets plan it
> i told you guys not to talk bad about taco mac it would happen



I was thinkin like Amos' bbq... 
What about Dave and Busters??


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 8, 2008)

i think its cherokee lanes in canton they have a good snack bar


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 8, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> i think its cherokee lanes in canton they have a good snack bar



does that mean your gonna be pimpin and dancin??


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 8, 2008)

you know how i roll in a big body benz and 2 dollas worf of gas


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 8, 2008)

on 22s??


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 8, 2008)

they are spinning


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 8, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh.... If I can't get my hair did before then, I'll have to pass...



You got that 'fancy' place right next door to you!  I'm sure they are not too busy!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 8, 2008)

riden said:


> Do yall ever get together for supper at a nice place to eat then take in some bowling? That sounds fun



This group cannot go bowling.  Too many pictures would be taken.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 8, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> This group cannot go bowling.  Too many pictures would be taken.



speak for your self iwill doing my on thing king pin


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 8, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> speak for your self iwill doing my on thing king pin




And I will be taking pictures.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 8, 2008)

oh you got a point


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 8, 2008)

OK folks we don't mean anything wrong with us carrying on the way we do it's all in fun come on out and we will have a great time i am sure of it if you don't i promise we will not make you come back i swear anybody else want to back me up


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> OK folks we don't mean anything wrong with us carrying on the way we do it's all in fun come on out and we will have a great time i am sure of it if you don't i promise we will not make you come back i swear anybody else want to back me up



Uh, yea, sure, whatever YOU say.

It's all about having fun. Family is welcome. All pictures can be kept out of circulation for a nominal fee.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 9, 2008)

head count


----------



## JR (Apr 9, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> It's all about having fun. Family is welcome. All pictures can be kept out of circulation for a nominal fee.



Speak for yourself!  The classics I take cost much more to discretion!!!


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> head count



me and a buddy=2


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> head count





hicktownboy said:


> me and a buddy=2



well I'll be there if some people don't change their minds on when they want to hunt....


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 9, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> OK folks we don't mean anything wrong with us carrying on the way we do it's all in fun come on out and we will have a great time i am sure of it if you don't i promise we will not make you come back i swear anybody else want to back me up



What I guess RATTLER is trying to say is that we are all nice folks that have been out with each other a few times, but we accept newbys into the group.  Would love for anyone that has never been out with us to join us tomorrow.  Any questions or concerns send me a PM.  There will be at least one new person there so you will not feel left out.  Hope to see you there!!


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 9, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> What I guess RATTLER is trying to say is that we are all nice folks that have been out with each other a few times, but we accept newbys into the group.  Would love for anyone that has never been out with us to join us tomorrow.  Any questions or concerns send me a PM.  There will be at least one new person there so you will not feel left out.  Hope to see you there!!



thanks landon 
landies and gentleman that was our PR person for the woodstock canton gathering aka hicktownboy


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 9, 2008)

Me.


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 9, 2008)

We 3 will be there!


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 9, 2008)

me one


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 10, 2008)

If the pollen don't kill me.


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> If the pollen don't kill me.




Claritin-D Harry!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 10, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> If the pollen don't kill me.



man i hear ya on this one!

I've never had a problem with it till this year and i think i'm going to die!!!


hint:don't ride 4 wheelers if pollen bothers you


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 10, 2008)

come on out tonight. We'd love to see ya!!!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 10, 2008)

3 more hours!!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 10, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> man i hear ya on this one!
> 
> I've never had a problem with it till this year and i think i'm going to die!!!
> 
> ...



Just don't breathe while you're riding......


----------



## big fish (Apr 10, 2008)

REMINGTON 710 You get to sit next to me .


----------



## Ol' Red (Apr 10, 2008)

big fish said:


> REMINGTON 710 You get to sit next to me .



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Red


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 10, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Just don't breathe while you're riding......


don't quite work that way


big fish said:


> REMINGTON 710 You get to sit next to me .


got a can of smokey mountain???


OutFishHim said:


>




what she said....


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 10, 2008)

somebody is scared did you have anything you wanted to say to big fish he likes to talk


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 10, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> somebody is scared did you have anything you wanted to say to big fish he likes to talk



i think thats just to the redman lady........


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 10, 2008)

Big time! Great to see everyone. 

We need to do a musical chairs half time or something if we get a long table again next time.


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Big time! Great to see everyone.
> 
> We need to do a musical chairs half time or something if we get a long table again next time.



Were you there?  


Had a good time!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 10, 2008)

its was petty good......i still want to know what old red said to that girl.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> its was petty good......i still want to know what old red said to that girl.....




How do you know it was 'that girl'?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 10, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> How do you know it was 'that girl'?



then who did he call and give my nuimber to?


----------



## Ol' Red (Apr 10, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> its was petty good......i still want to know what old red said to that girl.....



I told you....maybe she'll call you back...

Red


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> then who did he call and give my nuimber to?



There is no telling!  Ol' Red runs with a rough crowd!


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 10, 2008)

he was with us


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> he was with us




Well I was not going to say anything!


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 10, 2008)

dont know if red will come back


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

I think he will come back.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 10, 2008)

i dont know


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I told you....maybe she'll call you back...
> 
> Red



i told her you were full of it


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

They always come back.


----------



## Ol' Red (Apr 10, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> i told her you were full of it



Hey man, you're the one that got the fat girl's number....



OutFishHim said:


> They always come back.


Ha. Wishful thinking

Red


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 10, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Hey man, you're the one that got the fat girl's number....
> 
> 
> Ha. Wishful thinking
> ...



he went there


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> he went there



It was inevitable.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 10, 2008)

we knew it was going to happen didnt we he likes them thick with a cougar wrap sandwich


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh my!  The Cougar Wrap!


----------



## Ol' Red (Apr 10, 2008)

Remmy was more interested in "tons of fun".....

Red


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

In a flour wrap!


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 10, 2008)

here kitty kitty 
cushion for .....................


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 10, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> In a flour wrap!



ohhhhhh my     goodness


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

Kenny is pretty quite.  Must be busy downloadng the pictures.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 10, 2008)

i think kenny got hit up by the hostess dont tell zack


----------



## Ol' Red (Apr 10, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Kenny is pretty quite.  Must be busy downloadng the pictures.



He's getting some bologna....at Publix.  Gotta do the laundry after that.

Red


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 10, 2008)

he went there again


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

The pineapples are on sale at WINN DIXIE!


----------



## JR (Apr 10, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Remmy was more interested in "tons of fun".....
> 
> Red



The boy has great taste!!!!  Red, you had the best seat in the house tonight... Those two behind OFH were right on time!!!!


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 10, 2008)

boarshead or publix


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> The boy has great taste!!!!  Red, you had the best seat in the house tonight... Those two behind OFH were right on time!!!!



Is that why you came to sit by me?!


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> boarshead or publix




Oscar Myer


----------



## Ol' Red (Apr 10, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Is that why you came to sit by me?!



Duh...did you actually think he wanted to talk to you?

Red


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 10, 2008)

[<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ctNAs1K7nbo&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ctNAs1K7nbo&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>QUOTE=OutFishHim;2078445]Oscar Myer[/QUOTE]

that has a first name


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh Dave!  That ain't right!


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 10, 2008)

you know your laughing


----------



## Ol' Red (Apr 10, 2008)

Rattler, did you get your socks out yet?

Red


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 10, 2008)

They were dirty.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 10, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> They were dirty.



nope the wife washed them


----------



## JR (Apr 11, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> nope the wife washed them



Nice to know your wife doesn't mind!


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Apr 11, 2008)

*Jeeeeeest Curious*

Why do yall meet on thursday, is it always thursday


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 11, 2008)

riden said:


> Why do yall meet on thursday, is it always thursday



yes it usually is....we just do it that way


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 11, 2008)

*Thursdays*

That's the way we roll.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 11, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> That's the way we roll.



why do we roll like that???


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 11, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> why do we roll like that???



I'm not sure, that's just the way it is.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 11, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> why do we roll like that???



kids


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 12, 2008)

I dont know about yall but I am ready for some more bowling...


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 12, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> I dont know about yall but I am ready for some more bowling...



You just want new shoes...


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 12, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> You just want new shoes...



You are just upset I beat you...


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 12, 2008)

when i wear out my shoes i just go to the bowling center and rent a another pair


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 12, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> when i wear out my shoes i just go to the bowling center and rent a another pair



Just in case you can't afford that 2 dollars worf of gas?


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 12, 2008)

thats right that how we roll in a big body benz and 2 dollas worf of gas


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> thats right that how we roll in a big body benz and 2 dollas worf of gas


----------

